# [SOLVED] I can't uninstall NOD32!



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

It's not in Add/Remove programs.
I open ESET's uninstaller, and Windows Installer says "This action is only valid for products that are currently installed".

How can I remove NOD32?


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

Hi again,

Have you tried using Revo Uninstaller? It is a much more powerful way to uninstall programs.

Link: http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

I tried that, and it doesn't work.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

Hi, scroll down to download Nod32 removal tool:-

http://www.blogsdna.com/2540/uninst...32-antivirus-with-free-nod32-removal-tool.htm


----------



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

It's in Dutch but I did a translation and it says

There its no NOD32 parts found on the computer.

But I have the system folder on my computer.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

Hi, what is the path to the system folder, or are you referring to start all programs and ESET nod32 showing up.


----------



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

*C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus* is the system path, but theres no "uninstaller" in there. There is one in the Start Menu, though, but it just doesn't work for the reason I posted above.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

Hi, what happens if you try to open the program? Sometimes uninstalls will leave entries in the start or program folders these can be right clicked and deleted (ESET is one of them)If not you could reinstall the program then use the uninstaller to be rid of it (I know it's dutch).


----------



## kikisong (May 22, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

reinstall NOD32, then uninstall, sometime, this is a good method to uninstall programs
if same issue, there are some seeps suggested,while is for norton: http://fixpcerror.blogspot.com/2009/05/cannot-uninstall-norton-internet.html


----------



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

It opens, and says your system is exposed to risk, click this balloon to check or something.

I open the program and it says Antivirus protection is disabled.

I press "start real-time protection" and then it says:
*A serious error has occurred while starting real-time file system protection. The computer is not protected against threats. The program needs to be re-installed!*.

The problem is that I have AVG installed, and it wants me to uninstall it.. IDK if I should go any further, as I wouldn't have protection.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

Hi, No do not worry uninstall AVG (you should not have two Anti Virus programs on any one computer) after uninstalling AVG, reinstall NOD 32 then uninstall NOD32 then if you wish install AVG (I assume you had the free version of Nod 32, Nod 32 is the best AV on the market) The problem you are having is caused by conflict with two AV programs. You currently have NO protection so fix this, doubtful you would get infected while doing this.I stopped using any Anti Virus programs years ago this computer has never had a virus and never had any anti virus program installed.


----------



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

NOD32 doesn't come up in that thing that kikisong posted.

And I'll try to reinstall it soon =\.


----------



## X Jado X (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I can't uninstall NOD32!*

Ok I re-installed it, and I was then able to uninstall. Thanks everyone for your help, this problem has been solved.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope you uninstalled with Revo, as there will be left over keys in your registry if you didn't.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, at this stage any leftover keys will be "invalid" and Vista will simply ignore them, it is not necessary to remove them, there are typically many "invalid" keys in registry. Vista and to a lesser extent XP does a good job of ignoring them. This is one of the main reasons that Reg cleaners are not recommended, they simply are not needed.


----------



## vguru143 (Jul 19, 2009)

hi ihave the same problem but i have solved it....... download this uninstaller 


http://rapidshare.com/files/257464965/ESETUninstaller.exe.html
MD5: F91E74F96C2E12F1A6EE5940E2B94B1F

note : run this in safe mode(press f8 during restart)
press y wait for a moment and again press y thats all


----------



## Rollover (Sep 28, 2009)

I couldn't get NOS 32 Smart Security to uninstall no matter what I did. Then I found vguru143's suggestion and tried the unistall tool. Worked like a charm! Thank you very much vguru! I am whole again.


----------

